# Pre-Adoption advice required for a potential kitten next year



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

As much as I love Rosie I feel she could do with some company as in a female feline friend. I was thinking of adopting/rescuing a kitten next year as kittens are accepted better with adult cats, or so I have read on various websites (Rosie will be 4 nearly 5 years old next year). I am looking to do this next year late January/February/March time or even April/May time. I am looking at this time frame to give Rosie more time to settle in her new home which she seems to already have done but I want to make sure she has settled properly.

Here's my questions:

1) I am looking to find a kitten that is from a breed of cats (she doesnt have to from a breed I was just reading up characteristcs on certain breeds, another DSH would be fine) that look for company, affection and are chilled out? I was thinking of maybe Persian (sorry if this spelt wrong), Birman, Ragdoll etc. How much would I be looking at paying for such breeds (Rosie is a DSH), I can only offer a home to one kitten, due to being realistic financially and being fair on Rosie? 

2) Intoduction periods - I was thinking of buying a kitten/cat pen (I have seen on ebay and amazon) so the introductions can be done in a controlled way as not to cause too much stress, I have a room I can also use as a safe area as well for the kitten. How long do introduction periods take? What is the best way to introduce the kitten (I am seeking advice on this as not to cause too much stress for both Rosie and the kitten), both cats would be indoor cats?

3) I plan to have the kitten neutered as soon as the vet would agree to do it (I think it's 12 weeks most vets do this) so the kitten doesn't come into heat. Do breeders/rescues normally have the kittens neutered before selling the kittens? I will also be looking to have all the vaccinations done as well as worming treatment and flea treatment (I only treat Rosie with flea treatment if required and the kitten would only be done as a precaution that's all and then treated the same way as Rosie).

I am seeking as much advice as possible before doing this to help make this as unstressful as possible for both my resident cat Rosie and the kitten and to affirm my decision to do this.

Thank you for any advice given on the above and any additional Pre-adoption/rescue advice you wish to give.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry sante i haven't read the whole post yet i wanted to say "yeay" first

edit ; i don't have much advice except if you wanted to rescue you could contact breed specific rescues , they have waiting lists , this would kept costs down

i think most rescues vaccinate /neuture /flea/worm prior to homing

best wishes  so excited for you and rosie x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump
...................


----------

